# First Lite Chama vs Kryptek Sherpa?



## Big.Mulies13 (Nov 9, 2017)

I run kryptek Camo but have been looking into first lite for their merino wool. Anyone have experience with either hoodie? Let me know your input thanks.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

I have two Chama hoodies, First Lites Merino Wool is second to none. The Chama is one of my favorite places to always have and using.


----------

